# north beach



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

i was in the area last night so i did some fishing for awhile (1) 6 lbs blue (2) 14 " bunch of small spots, a guy caught a 24" rock ,other people caught some nice blue fish , lots of skates ,
One thing for sure, all those crazy people no longer there fishing it was so peaceful


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hmmm*

No Crazy People you say.

Doubt it you will find any P&Sers there either.

Hey Clyde, you up for a NB pier trip


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*whispering* Don't tell you-know-who!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Clyde, you up for a NB pier trip


Nice knowing ya' bud.
  
.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Nonesuch, Hat80 has a nice chum grinder he'd like to give you a look at...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh no you didn't.....*

*Wanted photos*, I think I'm going to start posting them with the names and dates of the offenses. :--| You know I still have two Rats that live there and keep me informed.  Plus the wife and I eat a Traders at least once a week. Guess it's time to launch another campaign. Hey NONESUCH, have you not heard? *BOYCOTT NORTH BEACH MARYLAND! * ......Hat80


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Boycott N/b*

Once again let me say this i don't have a problem with the boycotting of n/b due to the 6 am - 11pm operation , but again 'who caused this problem ,THE TUGS who fight ,drinks, played loud music ,argued about sport to the point of killing each other , talks trash about women , i have seen stabbing , drugs usage , refused to put trash in the bins beside them , 
We have to give respect to get respect , i went there 7 am one morning just before the new operation , it was like a trash city + human waste all over the place
FOR those of us who not aware ,those building across the street are residents who are working people who need to get thier rest like all of us


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*"SANDFLEA"*

CAN WE BAN THIS CAT FROM THE BOARD!!!!!!


       

LOL... j/k NADDASO


----------



## Ugly Hooker 26 (May 9, 2005)

why band


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Nonesuch,*

You need to look around that town and see what the local government is doing with your and my federal tax dollars. I got news for you my friend, it's not about trash or getting sleep.

I won't go as far as to say ban NONESUCH.  What I will say is he is the *only known* P&S member to not honor the North Beach Boycott. .....Tightlines


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*LOL.. Let me quote myself....*



Huntsman said:


> CAN WE BAN THIS CAT FROM THE BOARD!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

nonesuch,

FYI... fish anywhere you like... it's a free country... just don't expect to make too many friends on this board by talking about the NB pier.
.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*huntsman*

i notice you called for my band from the p/s i wonder why , i only state the truth as it happens ,what so hard for people refusal to respect other people , i am very upset about the early closing of the pier ,i have been fishing on that pier for over 15 years , most of the people left or stopped from fishing there because of the bad behavior of those tugs , 
My last visit i saw JOHN, GEORGE ,MR GREEN,RAN ,DANNY, FRED and all these gentlemen shared my opinion on this matter
AS what they are doing around town with my tax money, I LOVE IT , it makes me feels good i am fishing in a clean and beautiful surrounding , clean bathroom, piped low music , beautiful flowers , nice boardwalk, water to wash my hands etc
YOU see like most of us i don't fish for food i fished for fun and relaxation therefore whenever i go fishing i want to enjoy that moment


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

NONESUCH said:


> beautiful surrounding , clean bathroom, piped low music , beautiful flowers , nice boardwalk, water to wash my hands



*[email protected] Clyde, You been holding out on us!!! *   

I bet Clyde is out at NBP every day enjoying the music and the flowers  

Touche for the SPSP Gravel thing  

Just kidding. Hey I could care less where and anyone goes fishing.

Heck, before I asked about NB, I never knew about it's issues.

Either way, it may be a nice and relaxing place to fish. Hey why not. I would love to walk into one bathroom that did not smell like a stairwell of a crack house.

Each to his or her own.

Tighlines where ever you soak 'em.

Jeff


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nobody's getting banned--hopefully you realize people are kidding around.

But Hat80 does feel pretty strongly about the place. I quit fishing there years ago because the crowd that hung there was a bunch of trash.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I would much rather my tax money fix*

a sewer system that pours SH-T into my bay every time it rains hard! Instead, they build flower boxes.  



NONESUCH said:
 

> AS what they are doing around town with my tax money, I LOVE IT , it makes me feels good i am fishing in a clean and beautiful surrounding , clean bathroom, piped low music , beautiful flowers , nice boardwalk, water to wash my hands etc
> YOU see like most of us i don't fish for food i fished for fun and relaxation therefore whenever i go fishing i want to enjoy that moment





fyremanjef said:


> Either way, it may be a nice and relaxing place to fish. Hey why not. I would love to walk into one bathroom that did not smell like a stairwell of a crack house.
> 
> Each to his or her own.
> 
> Tighlines where ever you soak 'em.





BubbaBlue said:


> FYI... fish anywhere you like... it's a free country... just don't expect to make too many friends on this board by talking about the NB pier.


Damn Jeff, hope you don't get a bad burger or anything at the cookout. Foods ready, whos hungrey? This is far deeper then fishing or the closing of a pier. :--|......Tightlines


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

NONESUCH said:


> i notice you called for my band from the p/s i wonder why , i only state the truth as it happens ,what so hard for people refusal to respect other people , i am very upset about the early closing of the pier ,i have been fishing on that pier for over 15 years , most of the people left or stopped from fishing there because of the bad behavior of those tugs ,
> My last visit i saw JOHN, GEORGE ,MR GREEN,RAN ,DANNY, FRED and all these gentlemen shared my opinion on this matter
> AS what they are doing around town with my tax money, I LOVE IT , it makes me feels good i am fishing in a clean and beautiful surrounding , clean bathroom, piped low music , beautiful flowers , nice boardwalk, water to wash my hands etc
> YOU see like most of us i don't fish for food i fished for fun and relaxation therefore whenever i go fishing i want to enjoy that moment


nonesuch iwould like to knwo what aquarium you go fishing to so i can enjoy the piping music.
:--| 
to each his own


----------



## SuRugger (Aug 18, 2005)

I've lived in North Beach for going on 21 years now. I've recently discussed with my soon to be wife about putting roots down in the area for a long time more.

Once you've been to North Beach, it's hard to imagine a nicer place, in my opinion. But it wasn't always that way. As a long time resident, I can state that the place has been an absolute dump in the past. 

The abondoned warehouses, broken down pier that sat with a chain on it as an eyesore for as long as I can remember, the IGA, all of it... I tip my hat to Frazier not often, as I also have issues with the man that probably share the views of Mr. Hat. However, with him North Beach has had a remarkable turnaround.

As soon as the pier re-opened years ago, I've fished there. When my Mom went to the IGA, I used to walk the pier and see what everyone is catching. My girlfriend and I have dinner at Neptunes regularly and take a walk after a few cold Bass to end our nights. 

I agree with Nonesuch in saying that in the beginning, the pier was used as more than just a haven by the responsible angler. It was trashy, dirty, and yes, dangerous at times. Not so any more. 

Who is really to blame here? The local and out of town fisherman that throw their garbage on the pier and in the parking lot? The fishermen/beachgoers/loiterers that bring coolers of beer, get loaded, litter, curse, fight and make the area unpleasent for everyone else? The area is not heavily policed now, as it once was in the beginning before the time restrictions. 

I understand the desire to fish their without time restrictions. I do. But more than that, I want to take walks there with my soon to be better hal without walking over garbage, hearing "F you" a dozen times, or getting harrassed by drunks. 

Maybe one day it will be different.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So according to you SuRugger*



> Who is really to blame here? The local and *out of town fisherman that throw their garbage on the pier and in the parking lot*? The fishermen/beachgoers/loiterers that bring coolers of beer, get loaded, litter, curse, fight and make the area unpleasent for everyone else? The area is not heavily policed now, as it once was in the beginning before the time restrictions.


Only the out of town fisherman are to blame. That's nice. I didn't know it was that easy to identify a local fisherman from a non resident fisherman. Last I looked we don't wear buttons stating our address of residence.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*NONESOMUCH - let's pay close attention to posts*



Huntsman said:


> Huntsman said:
> 
> 
> > CAN WE BAN THIS CAT FROM THE BOARD!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## SuRugger (Aug 18, 2005)

Orest said:


> Only the out of town fisherman are to blame. That's nice. I didn't know it was that easy to identify a local fisherman from a non resident fisherman. Last I looked we don't wear buttons stating our address of residence.


...which is why I said the "local AND out-of-town." BOTH of which are guilty parties. I don't know why you read my comment as an "only out of towners..." issue.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sorry*

My miss read.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

group hug u guys...lol......but i still aint gonna fish there.by the way how do u guys know what a crack house smells like...lol last time i checked u had to be a crackhead to know that one....and b4 anyone gets mad ....yall know im kiddn ya


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

NONESUCH said:


> i notice you called for my band from the p/s i wonder why , i only state the truth as it happens ,what so hard for people refusal to respect other people , i am very upset about the early closing of the pier ,i have been fishing on that pier for over 15 years , most of the people left or stopped from fishing there because of the bad behavior of those tugs ,
> My last visit i saw JOHN, GEORGE ,MR GREEN,RAN ,DANNY, FRED and all these gentlemen shared my opinion on this matter
> AS what they are doing around town with my tax money, I LOVE IT , it makes me feels good i am fishing in a clean and beautiful surrounding , clean bathroom, piped low music , beautiful flowers , nice boardwalk, water to wash my hands etc
> YOU see like most of us i don't fish for food i fished for fun and relaxation therefore whenever i go fishing i want to enjoy that moment


Ok I know for a fact that the fishermen there were not the whole cause for some of the troubles that came about. Although I did see a few fights and some horribly drunks, there were a lot of local kids that used that area for dragstrips and underage drinking that us fishermen took the brunt for every time! Now that has slowed down because it was policed harder after the restriction and most of those kids have probably grown up and moved away. Now that you believe some peace has restored why don't you go knock on the mayor's door and ask for the pier, that our tax dollars paid for, reopened 24/7 like it was intended. Now I also know that there are some nice fish caught off that pier but that being said 90% of those are caught there at night. In my opinion with the restriction in place I don't like my chances there. Like everyone else said to each his own.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Flf*

Good point J.. 

The best fishing that I've experience has been at night. Large Trout, King Sized Blues and Monster Stripers could be caught in the late evening hours at NBP. 

Talked w/ a couple of gentlemen @ PLO last week and they said they went to NBP about 2 weeks prior and there was nothing going on. Mentioned that they stayed on the pier until around 1:30 am when an officer came strolling up. He said they were all ready packing up their gear and the officer inquired about their catch. He then said he stated that they were not catching anything and they were about to leave. The officer stated that he wasn't there to kick them off the pier just to see what they were catching because he was "BORED". And that they could keep fishing if they wanted. 

So, changes may be in the works. But the fact of the matter is the way they portrayed the entire situation. To literally say that all the damage and noise being caused was because of the pier fisherman is as Mike Tyson would say.. that's absolutely LUDACRIS MAN LUDACRIS!!! LOL

Anyways, Isabelle showed them a thing or two and they must be trying to get their acts together. We'll see, once they sell those boat slips along side that pier (or lease), that pier will no longer be there any ways. Those are my thoughts. But hey, we'll definitely see.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Well*



MANDINGO said:


> group hug u guys...lol......but i still aint gonna fish there.by the way how do u guys know what a crack house smells like...lol last time i checked u had to be a crackhead to know that one....and b4 anyone gets mad ....yall know im kiddn ya



Nota crack head, but been in a few that were on fire and picking up nice old half dead folks, and yeah they stink pretty bad. And you thought movie theater floors were gross


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Positive Vibration*

SINCE most of us have seen the changes for the better i think the time is ripe for us to compliment the mayor for the many upgrades and lead a delegaton to meet with him how we can help to improve conditions and have the pier open 24/7 
IT is true because i have seen people fished on that pier after 2.30 without any problem from the police
ANGLERS N/B is a nice place to fish so lets work togather to have this returns to normal 
thanks


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A man and what he reports are only as good as his word.*

You have the ask yourself. Self, witch time was this guy telling the truth, in this thread or the post below?



NONESUCH said:


> Guys ? I Am With You All On North Beach Those Small City Leaders Or Jerks :--| :--what I Was Trying To Say Flounda Was Telling The Truth ,because I Caught So Many Croakers At North Beacb 4 Years Ago I Still Needs A Good Direction To Ai From Bowie Rte 50, I Would Like To Fish There This Comng Wked
> 
> Thanks 7-20-2005 4:57pm


Either way, I can hear JOHN, GEORGE ,MR GREEN,RAN ,DANNY and FRED thinking to themselves. Damn NONESUCH, want a peice cheese? Yeah Rat!  

One things for sure, his creditability is about shot! .....Tightlines


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

shaaaaa
You say Hat started the Boycott just to have the pier to himself!!!!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> *[email protected] Clyde, You been holding out on us!!! *
> 
> I bet Clyde is out at NBP every day enjoying the music and the flowers
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly OldSalt   

And Clyde, next time you go to poison someone, dont warn them first.  YOu should have told me to wait until I try your tasty "special Jeff Burgers" I would have been all about it then 
:--| :--| 



Man remember the days of early 2005 when the only thing we could discuss was the price of bloodworms. Cabin fever in Sept. Pretty much sums up this year.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

shaaaaa
You say Hat started the Boycott just to have the pier to himself!!!!  



[/QUOTE]
Wanted photos, I think I'm going to start posting them with the names and dates of the offenses. You know I still have two Rats that live there and keep me informed. Plus the wife and I eat a Traders at least once a week. Guess it's time to launch another campaign. Hey NONESUCH, have you not heard? BOYCOTT


----------

